# Pre Workout Drinks : What do you take and why?



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Well folks its payday again soon and i am looking for something new to try out! I have been taking D Yates Nox Pump for what seems like donkeys and my body is totally used to it now.

I have tried : Jacked3D,No Explode,Super Pump and SSINJuice and never really liked any of them, just looking for something to give me really good pumps and energy....i have a high tolerance to most things but D Yates super Nox Pump was crazy, felt like i had just drank unleaded!!!

What's are your views...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

300mg of caffeine if I'm feeling particularly lethargic (maybe 1-2 a month), otherwise f all.

I personally think they just make you feel jittery... and people confuse this feeling for energy/focus. Just my view.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Haysey and others - not to hijack but you mention Jacked - would this be any good for pre match type kick up the **** say before rugby?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

At the moment I just have a strong coffee. No idea if that's good or bad?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Coffee and a *** for me. Tried a pre-workout stimulator made me gurn a little, feel abit wired and shrunk me willy but no real effects worth the money IMO. Would rather spend the extra on a BCAA formula something like BBW's excel.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Haysey and others - not to hijack but you mention Jacked - would this be any good for pre match type kick up the **** say before rugby?


I take some Nox before football of a Sunday mate, fill ur boots!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

If i had a strong coffee i would be making my way to the bog before the weights room!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@ the moment.

15g EAA #(feed muscles/anabolic process)

essential salt tab (dehydration)

100mg caffeine/1,3 Dimethylamylamine (focus/energy)

dextrose (carbs  )

AAKG

Beta Alanine

100ml squash (flavour lol )


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

DY Nox Pump is way cheaper than anything out i think its 20 quid for 30 bags!!


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats how i get pumped for the gym mate all i have is a black coffee then i bang on some gangster rap or screamo and i go crazy i literally start smashing things up i run out my house dropkick the nearest chav and start running to the gym.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

APS Mesomorph......... Couldnt rate it any more highly......... great pump and strength and no crash like jack3d or 1mr!


----------



## method14 (Aug 27, 2011)

i used hemo rage and jack3d before a rugby game, ( 2 different games btw) and just felt like i was ****ting myself 10 minutes in. not nice


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

I used to take T5's they are good and get you really pumped !


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Brownz said:


> Thats how i get pumped for the gym mate all i have is a black coffee then i bang on some gangster rap or screamo and i go crazy i literally start smashing things up i run out my house dropkick the nearest chav and start running to the gym.


WTF


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Superpump Max


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Preform at the moment. http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-preform---240g-5472-p.asp


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Pulse at the moment. For fun and to use up. I bought it for my brother, but he never used it. Now it's out of date. I have used Superpump250 before. But only a few samples.

Normally I mix and match various supplements to make my own if I want to have some fun though!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A tall glass of water for me lads... If i'm feeling particularly low then i'll drop some black current cordial in there... perks me right up


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep water for me... Or at a push pepsi.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Half a serving of superpump max, that way I get 80 workouts worth for 32 quid 

Because I do leangains, I get a big kick out of that half scoop (fasted training).


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> A tall glass of water for me lads... If i'm feeling particularly low then i'll drop some black current cordial in there... perks me right up


You Brothers are mental.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Glassback said:


> You Brothers are mental.


I dont mess about when it comes to pre work out supps


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I personally think they just make you feel jittery... and people confuse this feeling for energy/focus. Just my view.


Definatly agree with this however if iv worked for 15 hours and i dont want to miss a workout a few scoops of jack3d definatly keeps me awake a bit longer


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hummmmm might just stick with the DR Nox Then.....i know loads of people that swear by Super Pump but i never liked it!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Things is i always crash around 5pm right after work, i need that boost, but as i am so used to downin a Nox, my body needs somthing new!!!

Anyone here had SSINJuice, made my face look like a pizza after two weeks lol never take that stuff again

!!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Should be called superdump they said, I thought it was just cringey but when i tried it i could see what they were saying. Had a scoop of it and never again felt like crap, more anxious than anything lol, gave the whole tub to my mate.

Just an intra-workout shake for me, 40g whey + 50-60g dextrose and some beta-alanine and creatine thrown in for good measure.

Then some whole food after!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have tryed quite a few that have already been mentioned and never found anything better or stronger than Xtreme Nox pump. Probably the worst tasting thing in the world but you get used to it. I only have half a packet at a time.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

mate its vile isnt it, in turned my shaker green the even the plastic couldnt handle its power


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Double vodka and red bull for me


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i gave my mate who is a professional body builder some and he couldnt believe how strong it was said it was the best training session he had ever had


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i would slam that down no problem mate!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah its intense!!!

i felt like it was in my system way longer than i was in the gym, i would get back to work and could here tapping of pens louder,people laffin louder, even a pin drop lol


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

i found if i took a whole packet at 7pm before i went gym id still be wide awake at 4am crazy stuff


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Norm just a strong coffee for me. Crash really hard on everything else. However had 1MR the other day and that stuff was insane. Work out was very focused had lots of energy and a real good buzz through out training. The afternoon was a different story. Reminded me of the come down I used to get in my teens after doing Billy. Felt like ****e and had no appetite (not good on a bulk).

Strong coffee and maybe some Taurine and that's about it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i never really crash at all on things but everyone is diff i guess


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mattye8 said:


> APS Mesomorph......... Couldnt rate it any more highly......... great pump and strength and no crash like jack3d or 1mr!


^ this. It's immense.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

APS Mesomorph - anyone else comment on this??


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

I cant really compare any of the above products, as a newbie i stumbled up on rampage by physical edge it was excellent stuff but im guessing there is much better u do get a whopping crash off it although this usually sorts itself out if u have a decent meal.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Never had a crash off anything i have take but i did get a bad headache off the Super Pump and SSINJuice give me loads if spots, of and when u had No Explode i felt like a zombie in the gym lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pre workout I take 15g EAAs and 25g malto/dex... and that's it for me, no PWO shake.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anymore ideas ?

Torn between super pump and nox pump also was wondering if i could also stack it with some reflex pure creatine?


----------



## miviut (Jul 12, 2010)

I've tried multiple Pre WO's and all they do for me is run to the toilet and make me tremble. I guess they're not for me ;(


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Nox pump is worth taking

Yet to find anything else better although you can grow to tolerate it and so its best just left for leg day

Other than that a rocket fuel coffee and thinking about what sets Im going to do before I go and what weights to use

No drink can help you if you cant be ****d


----------

